# Colnago Master X Light Series



## jrisles (Jun 17, 2004)

Hi Guys

This is a question to all you Colnago afficiandos out there.

As far as i am aware Colnago have made these 3 different frames over the years (as well as many others but my question pertains only to these 3 different frame models).

1. Colnago Master Light

2. Colnago Master X Light

3. Colnago Master Olympic

Is there anyone out there who can tell me what the differences are between these 3 frames?

Also the Colnago Master X Light is still available from Colnago. Does anyone know how long this frame has been in production and whether or not any changes have been made to the frame since the beginning of its producion? I do know that that today the tubeset that is currently used on this frame is columbus dt15v tubing. When did they start using this material and can anyone tell me what tubing was used on their 1999 models??

I have the opportunity to purchase a 1999 Colnago Master X Light Bicycle. It comes with Campagnolo 9 speed 12-21 Chorus group set, Mavic Open Pro wheels with near new Continental DuraSkin Max Grip silica tyres, Chorus hubs, 172.5 cranks, Prima handle bars, Time pedals and a Selle Italia Genuine Gel Prolink saddle. The chain has a Connex link for easy removal and cleaning.

I have not seen the bike personally nor am i likely to be able to due to the fact that the owner lives some distance away from me - but from the pictures the bicycle looks in immaculate condition and looks as though it has been extremely well maintained. (Pics attached)

The asking price is approx. US$1300.00. I am thinking that this is a good buy. Your thoughts please.

Thank You all in anticipation.

Jeff
Brisbane, Australia


----------



## dodders (Apr 15, 2004)

*lugs*

I have a Master X Light in that colour scheme and $1300 is a lot less than I paid for it new. How can you see those lugs and not want to buy it? You'll never forgive yourself if you dont, you know...


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Can't answer any of your specific questions about models and tubing, not being a Colnago historian, but I can tell you about my MxL.

I bought mine in the spring of 2000, which I assume makes it a 1999 bike. It's built with DT15v as you have observed.

I have a lot of bikes, including 3 Colnagos and despite the fact that it is a bit on the heavy side compared to some of my uber-tech models, (20- lbs., Flash fork, built with Chorus) it continues to be one of my favorites. First, it's beautiful and second it rides like a dream. It is simply a pleasure to throw your leg over it a go cruising.

The fit and finish have held up very well on mine (and the one you've posted appears to be well-tended.) 

In terms of price, I can't really say. The price you're quoting is about 1/2 what I paid for mine 4 years ago. The frame alone these days runs from 1200-1800 USD depending on the dealer. It doesn't sound like a bad deal, considering it appears to be immaculate. I guess only you can decide if the price is appealing.

If you want the experience of owning a piece of history, a bike with a tremendous tradition and one that you can be proud to ride - then this one is certainly an option. There are many other choices in the price range, but none put so complete a package together (in my biased opinion) as the MxL.


----------



## jrisles (Jun 17, 2004)

*Thank You*

Thanks Guys

Your advice didn't go unnoticed.

regards
Jeff


----------



## bisekleta_guy (Jul 26, 2005)

jrisles said:


> Thanks Guys
> 
> Your advice didn't go unnoticed.
> 
> ...



get that bike quick...at a super low price...then buy a new colnago hoskar saddle blue color and replace that seat...


----------



## jrisles (Jun 17, 2004)

*I bought the bike some time ago ...*

Hi bisekleta_guy

I did purchase this Colnago some time ago and still riding it "as is". I also purchased a Colnago panotgraphed seat post to replace the one that was on it. The only other changes i have made are the pedals have been changed with a pair of silver look pedals and i have placed a Lime Green Avocet 40 computer on it.

The bike is beautiful to ride and i am certainly glad that i bought it.

cheers
Jeff


----------



## bisekleta_guy (Jul 26, 2005)

jrisles said:


> Hi bisekleta_guy
> 
> I did purchase this Colnago some time ago and still riding it "as is". I also purchased a Colnago panotgraphed seat post to replace the one that was on it. The only other changes i have made are the pedals have been changed with a pair of silver look pedals and i have placed a Lime Green Avocet 40 computer on it.
> 
> ...


 Jeff,

i just found out that you could be one of the lucky winners of the ernesto colnago pantographed seatpost ... i lost my bid in ebay...opened at USA$16 closed at $130 i think...good job mate...the seat post goes well with that bike of yours perfectly!!! i did ride a lux master before (see my users gallery)...the ride is stable and I DIDNT HAD ANY BACKACHES OVER 450kilometer 4 day bike race in Thailand this year! what a sweet bike....congratulations!


----------

